# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Fenix Key  Fenix Key SL3 Servers are available !!!

## mohamed73

We provide for all Fenix Key users some part our SL3 servers. At the moment this option are in tested phase.  *Simple rules:*  
- Fenix Key servers consumed 60 credits per 1 phone. 
- Cost 60 credits is 15 Euro (Mass Payment), normal PayPal payment is 16,50 Euro.
- At the moment Fenix Key servers can calculated ~100 phones in 24h
- Supported files format: *.fnx, *.log, *.sha, *.bcl
- Phones with 20 NCK codes is not supported, and credits will be not refunded !!!
- All credits are split with your Fenix Key serial number, so you need to worry about stolen credits etc.
- PayPal payments is accepted and preferred.
- If you want buy logs contact with me on my Sonork or PM.
- If you have any technical questions write here.  *Supported phones:*  
• 1280 - RM-647 
• 1616 - RH-125
• 1800 - RM-653
• 2690 – RM-635
• 2700c, 2700c-2 – RM-561
• 2730c-1, 2730c – RM-578
• 2730c-1b – RM-579
• 3600s – RM-352
• 3710a-1 RM-509
• 3710a-1b RM-510
• 3711a-1 RM-511
• 3720c – RM-518
• 3720c-2 – RM-518
• 5130, 5130c-2 – RM-495
• 5130c-2 – RM-496
• 5228 - RM-588
• 5230 - RM-593
• 5232 - RM-594
• 5233 – RM-629
• 5310 Xpress Music – RM-303
• 5530 – RM-504
• 5630 Xpress Music – RM-431
• 5630d-1 – RM-431
• 5730s-1 Xpress Music – RM-465
• 5800d – RM-356/428
• 6120c – RM-243
• 6300 – RM-217
• 6303c – RM-443
• 6303ci (RM-638)
• 6500c – RM-265
• 6500s-1 – RM-240
• 6700c-1, 6700c – RM-470
• 6700s – RM-576
• 6710s navigator – RM-491
• 6720c – RM-424
• 6730c-1 – RM-547
• 6750 Mural – RM-381
• 6760s – RM-573
• 6790s – RM-492/599
• 7210c, 7212c – RM-436
• 7230 (RM-604)
• C3-01 - RM-640
• C5-00 – RM-645
• C5-03 – RM-697
• C6-00 – RM-612/624
• C6-01 – RM-601/718
• C7-00 – RM-675
• E5-00 – RM-632
• E52-1 – RM-469
• E55-1 – RM-482
• E63 – RM-437/450
• E66 – RM-343/345/420/494
• E7-00 - RM-626
• E71 – RM-346/347/357/407/493
• E72-1 – RM-530
• E72-2 – RM-529
• E73 – RM-658
• N8-00 – RM-596
• N86 – RM-484/485/486
• N97 – RM-505/506/507
• N97-4 mini – RM-555
• N97-5 – RM-553
• X3-02 – RM-639
• X3-00 - RM-540
• X5-01 – RM-627
• X5-01 - RM-627
• X6-00 – RM-551/559 
BR, 
Lavarow

----------

